# aquatek co2 and ? on water filling diffuser



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Quick question to anyone that has a pressurized co2 system. I just got mine installed yesterday, checked for leaks and found none. Te 2 gauges read about 1000 for tank pressure and about 35 psi for bottle output. Im running around 1.5 bps and that seems lower than what my diy self setup had been. 

Ok so thats where i am and this is the "ptoblem" i have if you will. The solinoid shut off the co2 last night but since there is no pressure like a diy at night the diffuser started to fill with water. I do have a plastic check valve between the bubble counter and diffuser but the difusser was filled with water and the hose between the tank and counter had a few water droplets in it. 

So what im wonder is the bubble counter aquatek provide good as to mee it seems to be letting water run down the hose when ther is no pressure and how do i fix the diffuser from filling with water....?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

My bubble counter was never air-tight and when I shut off my CO2, it would flood. I'm guessing that's the case you're facing.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Not familiar with the setup, but Gizmo has a good point. The only way for the air to escape (letting water in) is if there is a leak somewhere.


----------



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

it happened again last night wit hwater in the diffuser. I did change some things around yesterday as i thought that they werent that great. One was my check vavle. The one i was using i could blow thru both ways so i know that was able to let water down the line. I changed it out for a new one that was functioning correctly. Also the bubble counter that aquatek supplied i was impressed with. So i switched back to my homemade bubble counter that was tried and true. 

Got up this morning and water was in the diffuser and up to the check valve but the check valve did its job and didnt let any water go past it.

But how in the world do i keep the water from filling the diffuser and line up to the check valve. I dont want to keep fixing it every morning. My system is air tight. I have checked to see if i have any leaks at all connection points and all tight.

Any thoughts or is this normal?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If its not causing issue I wouldn't worry about it. All of my diffusers and BCs have built in check valves. I have said it before but if you bought cheap you'll have issue.....goes with your whole system.


----------

